# Sick of scratches on your goggles?



## Ripclear (Jul 23, 2014)

Who hates scratches?

Hey guys I just wanted to introduce Ripclear to you. We make goggle lens protectors to prevent scratches and lens rash, we also make protectors for GoPro lens' as well as phone screens. 

It's basically a three layer tear-off system, with a universal fit for goggles. So it doesn't matter what brand you have, they should fit no problem with little-to no alteration. It will protect your main area of vision from getting scratches, so no worries if you go through a blower and gotta use your glove squeegee to clear it off, swipe away with no scratches! :yahoo:

Anyway's check out this 2014 season edit we did up at Mt. Bachelor!
https://ripclear.com/end-season-mt-bachelor-video/

EDIT:
Nivek didn't fully understand our three layer system so I wanted to share for clarity.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Ripclear said:


> Who hates scratches?:RantExplode:
> 
> Hey guys I just wanted to introduce Ripclear to you. We make goggle lens protectors to prevent scratches and lens rash, we also make protectors for GoPro lens' as well as phone screens.
> 
> ...


here we go again, another first time poster

Put your money where your mouth is:

give a substantial discount to forum members


----------



## Ripclear (Jul 23, 2014)

:eusa_clap:
Jeez, lol
What is substantial?

We offer 10% discounts for sharing us on social media via our site, but maybe if there's enough interest here I can see how much better we can do for you guys.....


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

40% or greater. I surely don't mind you making a profit.

I'll be honest the product does look interesting. and you have my interest.

This board does not usually take kindly to one time posters selling items, and rather than suffer through pages of flames about that.

perhaps you could make a peace offering
and show that your believe in your product
good will goes along way.

also at the same time please try to contribute where you can do so, not just when profit is a motive.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Three layer universal fit equals bad optics.

We don't need this for goggles.

GoPros have casings.

What makes yours better for phones than all the other options?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Ripclear,

also I notice that you don't support spherical lenses , only flat


----------



## Ripclear (Jul 23, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Three layer universal fit equals bad optics.
> 
> We don't need this for goggles.
> 
> ...


One layer is the adhesive, that comes off when you apply the Rip to your lens. The second "outer" layer can be left on till your first run begins to ensure you start the day with a fresh "main" layer. You do need this for goggles, if you do trees, if you do tricks, you're goggles get scratched. Even going through the blowers will rash your lens. (see the image I added to the top of the post)

Shops don't carry replacement lens' and manufacturers charge an arm and a leg for a tinted lens not to mention how long they take to ship out. This is a cheaper alternative than constantly buying new goggles/lens'.

As for GoPros, the casings get scratched too which will still mess up your shot, the protector goes over the casing, so you don't have to keep buying a new casing for small scratches.

Our phone screens are specifically designed for outdoor usage. We have a water repelling screen protector that you can whip out on the chair lift and not worry about when its dumping snow or raining.

We've specialized in plastic film technology for skiers and snowboarders so you can know that we're focused on that with all of our products.


----------



## Ripclear (Jul 23, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> Ripclear,
> 
> also I notice that you don't support spherical lenses , only flat


We do have spherical lens protectors, however, we are still in R&D mode since it is July. It is much more complicated of a product and design with a ton of material research needed. So at the moment we are waiting on our summer development cycle to continue forward with those, which should be ready to go mid August.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

somewhat interesting, but a product that could repair scratches and smudge areas well would be super-interesting


----------



## Ripclear (Jul 23, 2014)

CassMT said:


> somewhat interesting, but a product that could repair scratches and smudge areas well would be super-interesting


2020 Your wish will be fulfilled!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

oh i bet the military has had all that tech for years. a few things kinda work, but a dedicated goggle fixer would be sure winner


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ripclear said:


> One layer is the adhesive, that comes off when you apply the Rip to your lens. The second "outer" layer can be left on till your first run begins to ensure you start the day with a fresh "main" layer. You do need this for goggles, if you do trees, if you do tricks, you're goggles get scratched. Even going through the blowers will rash your lens. (see the image I added to the top of the post)
> 
> Shops don't carry replacement lens' and manufacturers charge an arm and a leg for a tinted lens not to mention how long they take to ship out. This is a cheaper alternative than constantly buying new goggles/lens'.
> 
> ...


Just a couple quick notes this "You do need this for goggles, if you do trees, if you do tricks, you're goggles get scratched." is terrible lingo and makes you sound like you don't know what you are talking about. Perhaps find someone with better knowledge of the sport to be your seller or if English isn't your first language have them do the pitching, just a heads up.

Second, shops do indeed carry replacement lenses. Sure some may not always have the lens you're looking for but shops most definitely carry lenses.

Third, shipping now a days for stuff like lenses doesn't actually take that long. I've ordered lenses multiple times and got them within three days. Obviously not having to buy it is preferable but leave it at that, don't start making up things to try and increase the value of the goggle. If it's good enough people will see the value, no need to add the BS.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I just want to write an article about this so bad.


----------



## Ripclear (Jul 23, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> Just a couple quick notes this "You do need this for goggles, if you do trees, if you do tricks, you're goggles get scratched." is terrible lingo and makes you sound like you don't know what you are talking about. Perhaps find someone with better knowledge of the sport to be your seller or if English isn't your first language have them do the pitching, just a heads up.
> 
> Second, shops do indeed carry replacement lenses. Sure some may not always have the lens you're looking for but shops most definitely carry lenses.
> 
> Third, shipping now a days for stuff like lenses doesn't actually take that long. I've ordered lenses multiple times and got them within three days. Obviously not having to buy it is preferable but leave it at that, don't start making up things to try and increase the value of the goggle. If it's good enough people will see the value, no need to add the BS.


I've personally worked in a shop in NY for the last 7 years and our team has a lot of industry experience from managing west coast mountains to riding all over the US and Canada. Riding across North America is how we've validated and tested our products, we've really put in a serious number of turns testing. Not much more that needs to be said about that on our end. 

There are few shops, if any, in my area that carry replacement lenses, it is actually very impractical. Mainly, because there are many different brands that make many different models, it would be impractical for the shop to carry replacements. There can be easily 7 different tints per model.

I also know first hand about the lenses because I've had to do multiple special orders for lens' at the shop I've worked at and they usually take a lot longer than 3 days but with express shipping it isn't impossible. 

Thank for your feedback though, it is productive to get the answers out there so I appreciate it!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ripclear said:


> One layer is the adhesive, that comes off when you apply the Rip to your lens. The second "outer" layer can be left on till your first run begins to ensure you start the day with a fresh "main" layer. You do need this for goggles, if you do trees, if you do tricks, you're goggles get scratched. Even going through the blowers will rash your lens. (see the image I added to the top of the post)
> 
> Shops don't carry replacement lens' and manufacturers charge an arm and a leg for a tinted lens not to mention how long they take to ship out. This is a cheaper alternative than constantly buying new goggles/lens'.
> 
> ...


More layers of material mean more distortion. Even only the one more. You are marketing this towards the less expensive goggles on the market. So your market is the people too frugal for spherical goggles but not too frugal to buy higher end flat lenses and not too frugal to buy your minimum $16 not cut to fit protector. Seems like a damn small market. And when it comes to sphericals, most of them are decentered. They are specifically designed to minimize distortion from the light entering at poor angles. Your lens covers ruin all that design work.

You're phone covers: a solid piece of plastic covering a solid piece of glass, make the screen waterproof? Really? Are solid pieces of glass not already waterproof? I don't get it.

GoPro's. I have a few semi professional and professional photographer friends. People that care most about video quality. Now, I could have just not heard them say it ever over the last 2 years, or maybe they just never had the need. But I don't recall anyone ever buying a new case cause it was scratched. 

Honestly I just don't see anything that seems relevant and/or better than anything else on the market.


----------



## Ripclear (Jul 23, 2014)

Nivek said:


> More layers of material mean more distortion. Even only the one more. You are marketing this towards the less expensive goggles on the market. So your market is the people too frugal for spherical goggles but not too frugal to buy higher end flat lenses and not too frugal to buy your minimum $16 not cut to fit protector. Seems like a damn small market. And when it comes to sphericals, most of them are decentered. They are specifically designed to minimize distortion from the light entering at poor angles. Your lens covers ruin all that design work.
> 
> You're phone covers: a solid piece of plastic covering a solid piece of glass, make the screen waterproof? Really? Are solid pieces of glass not already waterproof? I don't get it.
> 
> ...


I think I need to explain a bit more for you, there is one layer on the goggle when you use it, minimal distortion, virtually invisible and optically clear. There are flat lens goggles that retail for over $150 - go check out Electric goggles for a reference. As stated before, our spherical protector material is being developed for the upcoming ski season, so it will be ready to go shortly.

Believe it or not GoPros get scratched frequently, we actually had a few guys that go "mudding" purchase them, reason being you can easily remove the Ripclear GoPro Lens protector to eliminate dirt/mud while you're shooting, among other things like preventing rocks, dirt, etc from hitting and denting your housing. It is a really nice feeling when you just rip off the plastic and keep filming with you GoPro in mint condition. 

Overall, our products aren't for everyone, but if you would like to see for yourselves you can sign up on the ripclear testers page, there is a link on our homepage footer. When we run our next testing cycle we will send it to you so you can try it out yourself and get a better understanding and give us solid first hand feedback. 

As for people who have shown interest in our product we have support from Olympians, elite pros, amateurs, ski patrol, and regular day shredders. Pretty much every type of rider has shown interest and tested our product but I can understand our product might not be for everyone today.

All I can say is sign up for the tester page to see for yourself.


----------



## Ripclear (Jul 23, 2014)

CassMT said:


> oh i bet the military has had all that tech for years. a few things kinda work, but a dedicated goggle fixer would be sure winner


Yeah I've actually seen some similar technology from Desert Storm. We don't have the budget of the US military yet! 

We've also been testing some self healing plastic which is pretty neat!! When scratched it actually repairs the scratch.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fuck yea, lets do this shit. OP needs to mortgage his house "for the sport" and get these into our hands. 

Is anyone else getting bored of the run of the mill flaming of these guys. I think as a group we should see how far we can take the next guy down the primrose path. How many pages can we cream all over the possibilities? A snowboard for each foot? I need a dozen for me and my homies. Hmmm lets put some swivelling unlocked bindings on there with 3" risers so that 1/2" of broke ass tech can get stuffed under it. Motocross gogs too, nobody ever thought of crosspurposing their outdoor gear. Promises of monies. We can do this. It would be epic. If even one financial destiny is destroyed I think we can all rest easy knowing we really used the internet properly. 

"Honey, I just refinanced the house and sold the car, the guys on the interwebz are super excited about my new chairlift boot pant filangie, I'm sending $200k to china, manufacturing starts this week!"

Flaming is so 2007.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

there is a simple solution to the goggle scratching.... dont get fucked up. simple as that. dont make a damn crater on the ice with your face and your goggles wont get scratched. whats so hard about that? :dunno:


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

agree, but they wont be able to make a universal protector for spherical lenses. Most of them have different radius of curvature which will make protector more expensive. 
And if it will be close to half of the price of a new lens..then kinda defeats the purpose.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

You can get new lenses in the off-season for half the cost of their MSRP. I got a spare lense for my VZ Fishbowls for $22 delivered. I think I'd rather buy a spare set of lenses in the offseason in case I need them, than pay $16 for a "universal" lense cover that likely won't fit right.


----------



## Ripclear (Jul 23, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> agree, but they wont be able to make a universal protector for spherical lenses. Most of them have different radius of curvature which will make protector more expensive.



You actually bring up a good point! The double curvature of spherical lenses made it initially difficult to manufacture and produce but we're using some cool technology to develop these surfaces and bring down the cost of production. We've used advanced 3D modeling programs to unroll these surfaces so we can cut it from 2D planar material with minimal distortion. 

As for the universal and custom cut models for spherical lenses... We've modeled the perimeters of hundreds of goggles and found we can provide a great universal spherical model in addition to custom cut versions. For the universal we've found a nice average or common shape for *most* spherical goggles.

It has been a tough problem to solve, but it is kind of our secret sauce and if you take a minute to look you will see we really are the first to try to solve this problem of 2D planar material to 3D double curving goggles all while keeping transparency and the attachment system optimized for optical clarity.

Here is a cool picture that shows our spherical goggle lens protector and you can see other pictures of our flat and spherical lens goggles from our blog at https://Ripclear.com/Blog :


----------



## Ripclear (Jul 23, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> You can get new lenses in the off-season for half the cost of their MSRP. I got a spare lense for my VZ Fishbowls for $22 delivered. I think I'd rather buy a spare set of lenses in the offseason in case I need them, than pay $16 for a "universal" lense cover that likely won't fit right.


It's 15.99 for 3 universal lens covers and a cleaning kit, just to make that clear.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Ripclear said:


> Here is a cool picture that shows our spherical goggle lens protector https://Ripclear.com/Blog :


well
Not sure what I'm looking at. This peace in the middle of the goggles is that the protector?.
About universal spherical protectors. Sure some goggles have same curvature, but not all. and some are slightly different which will cause optical aberrations. Not sure how it's going to work out.

and transferring 3d to 2d drawings with lasers and space alien technologies...please it's basic geometry & CAD.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

ok ripclear, this is why you ought to give a little (10% is too little) , companies pay out the ass for this kind of exposure and chance to defend/promote their stuff. if the things are good it's and investment, people will surely write a review here, it's ' free' advertisement, etc. example:give 5 free packs to some forumites here (strait tax writeoff there) and 3/$10 coupon code to everyone else till the beginiing of the season...something substantial like that, what goes around comes around yo


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm really feeling the need to write an article on this.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

see that? BA is offering you 8 potential customers right there, send him some shit


----------



## Ripclear (Jul 23, 2014)

CassMT said:


> ok ripclear, this is why you ought to give a little (10% is too little) , companies pay out the ass for this kind of exposure and chance to defend/promote their stuff. if the things are good it's and investment, people will surely write a review here, it's ' free' advertisement, etc. example:give 5 free packs to some forumites here (strait tax writeoff there) and 3/$10 coupon code to everyone else till the beginiing of the season...something substantial like that, what goes around comes around yo


I mentioned this before, we'd love to have riders sign up for our next testing round... it's free!

right here --->https://ripclear.com/test-ripclear/

As for the coupon, we'll definitely be making one especially for you guys, we're just figuring out the best way to do it!

edit: also if any of you are bloggers, you can shoot us an e-mail at [email protected] and we would love to talk more!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Cass probably more like 3. No one reads my site. NO ONE!

OH FREEBIES!~!!!!


----------



## Ripclear (Jul 23, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Cass probably more like 3. No one reads my site. NO ONE!
> 
> OH FREEBIES!~!!!!


We read your site pretty often


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Angry, yet modest

(signed up to test...you forgot a radio button for ' Ery M'fuggn Day')


----------



## Ripclear (Jul 23, 2014)

CassMT said:


> Angry, yet modest
> 
> (signed up to test...you forgot a radio button for ' Ery M'fuggn Day')


Added it to our options list... we ride almost every day also


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Is this the same material as phone screen protectors? It's kind of expensive for 3 screen protector? 

Considering when they first came out they were like 15 bucks but now it's like 98 cents on amazon.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> You can get new lenses in the off-season for half the cost of their MSRP. I got a spare lense for my VZ Fishbowls for $22 delivered. I think I'd rather buy a spare set of lenses in the offseason in case I need them, than pay $16 for a "universal" lense cover that likely won't fit right.


Wow that's cheap! i paid $55 last yr for mine :dizzy: And i think i'll get another one this yr so that i can retire my Smith IOX. Yeah VZ lenses scratch super easily, but they are my favourite goggles. I'd rather have a scratched lens than a fogged one.


----------



## Ripclear (Jul 23, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> Is this the same material as phone screen protectors? It's kind of expensive for 3 screen protector?
> 
> Considering when they first came out they were like 15 bucks but now it's like 98 cents on amazon.



We provide a cleaning kit for your goggles in addition to the 3, 5, or 10 pack of Ripclear lens protectors. 

Also if you want to take 10% off you can share it with your social networks and get a discount before purchase! You can see more information on our product page https://ripclear.com/shop/ripclear-goggle-lens-protectors/

Here is an image of what's included in a 10 pack of Ripclear goggle lens protectors with cleaning kit.


----------



## Ripclear (Jul 23, 2014)

So to get the promo codes out for SnowboardingForum.com members tagging along with this thread here is what we can offer you as requested!

Visit https://Ripclear.com and order anything from our site today you can get 25% off + 10% off with a social share. Use promo code: ordertoday (ends 7/26/2014)

Outside of that, you can use our standard social share opportunity by using the share buttons on our site before you checkout. 

Hope it helps!


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I just want to write an article about this so bad.


It's only been used on motorcycle off road goggles for 40 years. I can't wait to read the article... LOL! You can run the antifog offroad lens for an Oakley air brake and have a optically clear 10pack of tear offs at the ready.

I see nothing new here?


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Ripclear said:


> There are few shops, if any, in my area that carry replacement lenses, it is actually very impractical. Mainly, because there are many different brands that make many different models, it would be impractical for the shop to carry replacements. There can be easily 7 different tints per model.


ummm what? most shops, if not all shops, i know of carry replacement lenses. sure they dont carry spare lenses for all makes and models but for the most part they stock the most common and most popular, eg. oakley crowbars/splices/canopies, electric eg2, smith i/o series etc etc. and most shops carry the most popular tints as well or a tint thats more or less just as versatile. its not that hard... as was stated earlier, somebody who isnt buying the higher end models probably isnt appealed to ur product and you dont cater for the higher end models so u have a very limited market.

i also don't think that your price is justified. its just a piece of plastic film, how does it cost so much? and with that, how is it that much more durable? if ur going to hit a tree branch its inevitable ur going to get a scratch. i really doubt that the distorted vision and most likely higher chance of fogging is worth the maybe 2 or 3 light impacts that it will protect ur lenses from.

another question, how long does the plastic last on the goggles? i.e before they start to peel off from general use, and when it begins to peel, how does it affect the vision? i wouldnt be interested if they only lasted a week of snowboarding and i was buying a new pack every 3 weeks...

i warrantied my oakley canopy lenses this winter and was sent a brand new pair of lenses as well as a lens cleaning kit and anti fog kit all free of charge.. this really isnt much of an issue for most consumers as well as the companies...


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I am intrigued here. After wearing off the firechrome finish of my Fishbowls on a rainy day last season, i can see the merit of having a protective layer over it. I dont own any non-spherical goggles, so the current incarnation has no merit to me, but I am more interested in *why* goggles manufacturers arent doing this from the start? why is the chrome finish always on the very outside layer? Will this really mess up the optics?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd use it DH bike riding on spherical if available. Hadte fucking up new lenses on the first day of riding. I use the same goggles for summer and winter and buy replacement lenses as needed, alot..... Wear the frames into the ground


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

tokyo_dom said:


> I am intrigued here. After wearing off the firechrome finish of my Fishbowls on a rainy day last season, i can see the merit of having a protective layer over it. I dont own any non-spherical goggles, so the current incarnation has no merit to me, but I am more interested in *why* goggles manufacturers arent doing this from the start? why is the chrome finish always on the very outside layer? Will this really mess up the optics?


There is a brand that has tackled that issue. Oddly enough, they aren't a major player and aren't known for innovative eyewear. The Airblaster Baker Lens.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

that is a concern, when you go to remove these are you going to be left with a bunch of spewge on your lens, or half of the lens coating gone. seems to me it would have to be a damn perfect adhesive that would do neither on every type of lens out there


----------



## Ripclear (Jul 23, 2014)

CassMT said:


> that is a concern, when you go to remove these are you going to be left with a bunch of spewge on your lens, or half of the lens coating gone. seems to me it would have to be a damn perfect adhesive that would do neither on every type of lens out there


Our adhesive is perfectly optimized as promised. We've tested for all conditions and for months on end on with a variety of lenses in all weather and temperatures from -20f to 100f not a single lens has had any issue. 

The Ripclear adhesive is just strong enough to stay down with rain, snow, and water yet light enough to peel up with a perfectly protected lens below. 

We've done our material testing and research!


----------

